# com (ho) fan



## betulina

Hola a tothom,

Posaré d'entrada una frase d'exemple perquè no acabo de trobar la manera d'introduir el tema:

"Va abandonar el seu país, com (ho) fan molts dels seus compatriotes."

Un altre exemple podria ser:

"L'atur ha augmentat considerablement, com (ho) indica la gràfica següent."

En aquest tipus de frases, jo no faig servir mai el pronom "ho", i no em sona gramatical posar-l'hi; però me l'he trobat força en textos i des d'un punt de vista sintàtic entenc que es posa com a objecte directe [molts dels seus compatriotes *ho* fan; la gràfica *ho* indica], però no em sona gens bé i jo no l'hi posaria. Per mi té a veure amb el "com" (o "tal com"), però no ho sé concretar.

Quina seria l'opció correcta? O ho són totes dues?

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Epilio

_Ho_ reforça lo que s'ha dit, encara que sense posar-l'hi estaria bé també. A mon vijares, almenys


----------



## Boires

Hola gent, 

A mi personalment em sona millor amb el pronom. Potser deu ser pel canvi d'ordre de la frase.. és a dir, 

La gràfica següent indica *que l'atur ha augmentat considerablement *
*L'atur ha augmentat considerablement*, com (ho) indica la gràfica següent.

Però tampoc no ho acabo de veure malament sense el pronom... 

En castellà, 

El paro ha aumentado considerablemente, como (lo) indica...

Crec que està bé de les dues maneres


----------



## Yukia

Segons el servei lingüístic de la UOC, no s'ha d'utilitzar _ho_ "redundantment després de _com_ segons el sentit que tingui". Mira: http://www.uoc.edu/serveilinguistic/criteris/gramatica/pronoms.html

La frase d'exemple és igual que les teves. El que no veig molt clar és això de "segons el sentit que tingui", però sembla ser que no, no és correcte escriure-ho. Suposo que perquè no hi ha confusió possible amb quin és el complement directe.


----------



## Boires

A mi m'ho has deixat clar. Gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies a tots per les respostes! I gràcies per l'enllaç, Yukia. Estic d'acord amb això que és redundant, suposo que per això em sona malament, però tampoc no acabo d'entendre això de "segons el sentit que tingui"...

Bé, moltes gràcies!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola!

Doncs a mi em sona bé tant amb pronom com sense.
No acabo d'entendre el raonament del Servei Lingüístic de la UOC, però. Amb altres conjuncions subordinades, com per exemple "tot i que", el clític no només no és redundant, sinó que és del tot necessari. No acabo d'entendre perquè amb el "com" la cosa sembla que és una mica diferent.

"*L'atur ha augmentat considerablement*, tot i que la gràfica següent no ho mostra clarament"
** "L'atur ha augmentat considerablement*, tot i que la gràfica següent no mostra clarament"


----------



## betulina

Hola, Avellana!

Sí, tens tota la raó, jo tampoc no veig clar què passa amb el "com". No ho sé, a mi amb el pronom em sona carregat (ja veieu quin argument més sòlid... ). Potser al SL de la UOC ho haurien hagut d'explicar una mica més, això del sentit. Amb una mica més de temps hi escriuré, a veure si m'ho poden aclarir.


----------

